
Show HN: The webworkers driven UI framework has officially ended the Beta phase - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/master/README.md
======
jsakalos
This is something new and modern in the world of JavaScript frameworks after a
long time.

------
tobiu
To be clear on this one:

The new architecture which enables you to to optionally use SharedWorkers (to
create Apps running inside multiple Browser Widnows) is in place now.

The main readme got updated including the multi window covid app.

There are still more guides & tutorials missing.

There is still work left on the Component side of things.

Your help is appreciated!

------
tobiu
this release includes:

Expanding Single Page Apps into multiple Browser Windows

Friends link: [https://medium.com/swlh/expanding-single-page-apps-into-
mult...](https://medium.com/swlh/expanding-single-page-apps-into-multiple-
browser-
windows-e6d9bd155d59?source=friends_link&sk=bbfe1dada95c5674669e463f93360822)

------
alexmcro
I can't wait to use it in real life projects. Will try to give a hand as well.

------
trancee
Amazing new webworkers driven UI framework! Check it out!

